# New toys



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

I bought several of these to set up at my different leases for hunting at night. I'll attach filtered spotlights as scanning lights. The ones I've been using pick up eyes around 400yds and you can identify the animal with just your eyes at around150yds.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

OK.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Nice Chris! Can I use one?


----------



## IBSquatchin (Nov 19, 2012)

I thought you can only spotlight in Juan County with a special permit from the sheriff?


----------



## IBSquatchin (Nov 19, 2012)

I meant Juab County


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

Bax when ever you want to come down let me know. Most counties let you hunt at night. The local DWR officer has told me two years in a row now that what I am doing is perfectly legal.

Why I bought these. At night the animals are using a certain area of the property that is loaded up with cottontails and other snacks....turkeys and pheasant. That's their comfort zone and its tough to pull them out. This way, at 15ft and 20ft in the air the hunter can see them coming for a very long ways and watch them work through the cover. Many of my leases have bobcats. I can't hunt them this year, but others can. Sitting in this blind at that height, you'll be virtually undetectable. After talking with many predator hunters and ranches/clubs through out Texas and arizona, they tell me this is the way to go. In a few weeks I'll let you know.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

All you need is a jug of warm cider for the cold night.You DO have cider dont you?;-)


----------



## IBSquatchin (Nov 19, 2012)

You better check with the counties. They write ordinances to allow it or not. Not the state or DWR. Most Utah counties do not allow it.


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm good squatchin. These will be used both day and night. They aren't just for predators. Deer hunts.....turkey hunts, I had a guy ask about coming and doing photography of animals. 

Dunkem, cider, hot cocoa, cupcakes. I'll set you up or bring what snack you like, as long as you don't need to be 21 to buy them. I'll guard those for ya:grin:


----------



## Ghost rider (Oct 30, 2013)

Ibsquatchin is correct. I have had juab county turn me down year after year. Utah county is actually the only county that has given me the go ahead, provided its with a shotgun with #4 shot or smaller, a hand held light sorce and private land. The sheriff dept makes the rules and NO one else.


----------



## IBSquatchin (Nov 19, 2012)

pelican said:


> I'm good squatchin. These will be used both day and night. They aren't just for predators. Deer hunts.....turkey hunts, I had a guy ask about coming and doing photography of animals.
> 
> Dunkem, cider, hot cocoa, cupcakes. I'll set you up or bring what snack you like, as long as you don't need to be 21 to buy them. I'll guard those for ya:grin:


Of course. I forgot who I was talking too. Hate to see you lose your leases for breaking a rule or two.


----------



## rooster96 (Oct 25, 2013)

Are you part of the gun club on the south end of Yuba


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

Squatch..... really thanks for your concern. I talked extensively with all these people last year. I wouldn't even tiptoe on the border of grey areas. I talked again tonight with the DWR and in the morning I'll call three different sheriff's. 

Rooster, no that's the Sanpete hunting club in Fayette you're talking about. My place is between gunnison and manti.


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

Reaffirmed with the sheriff's office today.....I am just fine.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

Pelican- what's up? How goes the lease??? I still want the dodge..seriously!


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

How you doing? Everything here is just fine. That old truck is possessed by the "always something" demon, you don't want it.


----------



## Ghost rider (Oct 30, 2013)

What were there rules if you dont mind?


----------



## rooster96 (Oct 25, 2013)

How much do you charge for duck and goose hunts?


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

Because of my situation, they just asked that I call when I go out so they are not dispatching officers if a phone call came in reporting shots or lights, if they seen lights, they'll know if they should investigate or not.


----------



## Ghost rider (Oct 30, 2013)

Cool. What are your predator rates?


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

Depends on what you want. I'm booked up though until mid December for waterfowl hunts and have a few people who I think will take the remaining weekends.


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

A group from Roy and Layton area might be taking all the predator hunts. They have several bobcat permits they need to fill.... I don't think I really have much left other than a few weekdays an in January.


----------



## Ghost rider (Oct 30, 2013)

Ok ill pm you my info if something opens up.


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

Ghost rider I'll be hunting tonight and in the morning if I don't get a youth hunter from my offer in the waterfowl section. I bought these stands and went to assemble them today. Apparently each stand had two boxes....all mine came with just one...the same one, so I can't even swap things around. Luckily the guy I bought them from is going to refund my money.


----------

